# I am in deep do do



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully I am not over my head

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

That looks mmmm mmmm good.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like bread & butter! Cha - Ching....


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope you're wearing a respirator and safety glasses you don't wanna get pink eye:no:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Looks like bread & butter! Cha - Ching....


More like oatmeal. Ha.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a horizontal sewer through the wall going to the septic tank. 

Nice and thick

They had their tank pumped out

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Jetter?








Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Jetter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hell no just poke a broom stick around in there it'll break loose


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Smells like money to me


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I got it cleared with my K1500 ...... but was amazed how plugged up this was...

I told the home owner I really think there is a problem with the feild bed as this is long term build up... there is no way the feild bed can be running off properly....

Then they tell me... yes we have been having problems ... where the water comes out of the ground out side over the feild bed...

So this spring they are going to dig up and change the feild bed....


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I got it cleared with my K1500 ...... but was amazed how plugged up this was...
> 
> I told the home owner I really think there is a problem with the feild bed as this is long term build up... there is no way the feild bed can be running off properly....
> 
> ...


Might try jetting the field while the tank is empty. I've had good success with that.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Might try jetting the field while the tank is empty. I've had good success with that.


That would all depend on how the tile bed was laid...

there would have to be clean outs in each branch... I can't see how a jetting from the tank to bed would work..

It would hit the header and then how would you do each branch ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My least favorite thing about service work. That, and a clogged Urinal. Pee crystals, uuuggggffff.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> That would all depend on how the tile bed was laid...
> 
> there would have to be clean outs in each branch... I can't see how a jetting from the tank to bed would work..
> 
> It would hit the header and then how would you do each branch ...


I follow the jetter with the camera. I steer the camera with a string connected to the spring right behind the camera head. My jetter hose has a small curl at the end and usually I can twist the hose to guide it down the right pipe. It can be a pain in the arse. With a empty tank all the good stuff comes back to the tank.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> I follow the jetter with the camera. I steer the camera with a string connected to the spring right behind the camera head. My jetter hose has a small curl at the end and usually I can twist the hose to guide it down the right pipe. It can be a pain in the arse. With a empty tank all the good stuff comes back to the tank.


That sounds like one hell of a pain in the arse and very time consuming...

I never tried that ... and I don't think I ever will


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe if you weren't so busy you might be more inclined to try it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Maybe if you weren't so busy you might be more inclined to try it.


:laughing: maybe

I like the easy money.... or the high profit

And I don't really like unblocking sewers..... but we have all the equipment..... and use it primarily for our existing clients...

Stops competitors from taking my customer base


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

is it a filter bed they have? or do they have a D box w/ fingers running out into the yard?

Depending on the depth, i've heard of folks digging up at each branch in the filter bed and jetting it out. still cheaper than replacing the entire thing.

Check out Chempace Corp's Liquid bacteria (bioforce i believe). We use that on leech lines we've jetted and have had great success with it eating the sludge and reopening the perf pipe and gravel in the bed.


----------

